# Greeting my V



## Rufus Tiberius (Dec 18, 2012)

I need some help for a question that has been bugging me the last few days.

Tiberius is now 8 moths old and has been sent off to boarding school to learn to be a "student of the bird." He is currently two weeks into what might become ten weeks with a field trainer. I have been invited by his trainer to come out and see his progress.

So my question is this: How do I greet my boy when I first see him so I not to disrupt the bond he has started to form with his trainer. I certainly do not want to do anything that would hinder his training.

Any help or suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Easy.....your trainer you said has invited you. I don't think he would if he were worried about you breaking the bond. My bet is he will be distracted for a short period, till the trainer mentions the word "bird". 

An example......Astro and Zsa Zsa completely ignore their best human and dog friends if there are birds about....


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

I'd greet him with a big hug and lots of kisses. Hopefully Ken will chime in here as to the etiquette of reuniting while training. IMO your pup is learning a job, he obviously needs to bond with his trainer, but he needs to remember his people and show you what he's learning. Be prepared to meet a different dog from when you sent him.


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

Good Question RT,

A rule of thumb is to always meet the trainer first without saying hello to the dog and let him/her take you to the dog, or direct you to a position where you can see the dogs demonstrated progress first, then re-introduce you to the dog. 

As with almost everything, it depends on which way the trainer wants to do things. It will vary based on the dogs personal temperment and the level of training. Some dogs do great and show their stuff well, others are so happy to see their long lost Owner that they forget some things. Each dog is his own case study. 
As a young dog being introduced to the field and birds and gun, there is not a lot of obedience training involved yet, so generally there is not a lot of "backslide" that is witnessed when the Owner shows up. A trainer will also take note of how the dog reacts to the Owner and Trainer at the first reunion and use that as a baseline of how they might do things in future meets. 

The great thing is your dog is off having a grand time learning birds and country. Now you get to go have some fun with him too! All the rest is just table settings. 

Ken


----------



## Rufus Tiberius (Dec 18, 2012)

Had to ask, Ken


----------

